# Bolivar and my Pepper Plant!



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

This is truely a great stick...I only have one every once in a while. Never bought a box....but man....the flavors are great and there is a such a sweet tobacco aroma in the air while you smoke it. This pic is in my garden by one of my pepper plants who is producing some great peppers!!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Truthfully, one year (it must have been back in the late '70's) I had jalapeno's which cross-pollinated wth some cherry tomato plants... Those were the best little tomatoes I ever had... Never could reproduce the effect though, or Squid would be ungodly rich right now... <G>


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

holy shit! really!!?? That is insane!! lol


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

I tried cross-pollinating a Bolivar with a Cremosa and they both ended up crappy!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

lol Jim..


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

GoinFerSmoke said:


> I tried cross-pollinating a Bolivar with a Cremosa and they both ended up crappy!


 :roflmao: !

CD


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> holy shit! really!!?? That is insane!! lol


I really wish I could repeat that... Cherry Tomato with a tangy hit of heat in them... <G> By today, Squid would be the "Carlos Fuente of tomatoes"... Ahh... Just a dream my friends, just a dream... <G>


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> I really wish I could repeat that... Cherry Tomato with a tangy hit of heat in them... <G> By today, Squid would be the "Carlos Fuente of tomatoes"... Ahh... Just a dream my friends, just a dream... <G>


HAHAHAHAH!!! Then you would get to wear the GUAYABERA all day in the garden!! LOL


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> I really wish I could repeat that... Cherry Tomato with a tangy hit of heat in them... <G> By today, Squid would be the "Carlos Fuente of tomatoes"... Ahh... Just a dream my friends, just a dream... <G>


Man that must have been good!


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> HAHAHAHAH!!! Then you would get to wear the *GUAYABERA* all day in the garden!! LOL


Anyone have one that they wear around town?


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

I love pickling the yellow banana peppers. I cut they up into 1 1/2" pieces and pickle them. They make a great little snack...:dribble:


----------



## Daver3283 (Jul 8, 2007)

I tried to find myself a guayabera in South America, but didn't come up with anything good. Guess you have to hit central america for the real thing


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Mtmouse said:


> I love pickling the yellow banana peppers. I cut they up into 1 1/2" pieces and pickle them. They make a great little snack...:dribble:


I have a banana pepper plant to the left of that one. They are also starting to grow nice. But I never tried to do any pickling...


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Daver3283 said:


> I tried to find myself a guayabera in South America, but didn't come up with anything good. Guess you have to hit central america for the real thing


They are all over in NY!


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> I have a banana pepper plant to the left of that one. They are also starting to grow nice. But I never tried to do any pickling...


Couple canning jars, salt, vinegar and water, you're in business. It's easy and after a few weeks I start popping them like candy.


----------



## sergione (Jul 7, 2006)

OHH NOO.....PIPS is talking about his garden again....I tried growing watermelon...Not great at all, more like squash

I have only had cuban Bolivars...now you got me thinking about the next buy


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

I picked up a load of the Bolivar's (Dominican) on Cbid. I am also a fan of these - a very nice smoke. By the way, you can get a three cigar sampler of these on

http://www.niceashcigars.com/bolivar.asp

for $8.75.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

JohnRider said:


> I picked up a load of the Bolivar's (Dominican) on Cbid. I am also a fan of these - a very nice smoke. By the way, you can get a three cigar sampler of these on
> 
> http://www.niceashcigars.com/bolivar.asp
> 
> for $8.75.


Wow John...that is a great deal...will take a look now...thanks!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

sergione said:


> OHH NOO.....PIPS is talking about his garden again....I tried growing watermelon...Not great at all, more like squash
> 
> I have only had cuban Bolivars...now you got me thinking about the next buy


You know it Sergie! 

But listen...when growing watermelon...you cant grow them in a pot on your porch man....must be in the ground with alot of room!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Mario - another BOTPP (Brother Of The Pepper Pod)! Thought you'd like to see some pics of my chile garden. I have six Anaheim plants which are in all of the pictures. There are also three Jalapenos (front middle), a hot bannana pepper, and one good ole green pepper plant. I picked so many habaneros last year off of two plants, I didn't plant them again. I have a freezer full of bags after roasting/peeling them.

I moved to Charlotte from New Mexico and missed my chile. They have all of these in the grocery stores, but they are expensive. I need chile and lots of it!

:dribble:


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Wow! That is great Mike. I never got into growing the HOT peppers yet, although I love to eat them. That is a nice setup as well. So after you pick them, you like to roast them and then make chile? I have been eating mine very simple lately, some olive oil and then grill them. Here is my entire garden...20 Tomato plants, 2 Green Peppers, 2 Cubenelle Peppers, 1 Banana Pepper, 3 Ichiban Eggplants, 2 Black Beauty Eggplants, 1 White Eggplant, 3 Cucumbers, 1 Monster Zucchini (although I think its like 2 combined) and a shit load of Basil! LOL

These are from 2 weeks ago...will get some updates..


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Damn, I miss having a garden. Here in FL there is no dirt its all sand!!!!! I love homegrown tomatos too!!!!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Nice looking garden there Mario! I loves me some basil (for pesto) and cilantro in small doses (along with garlic, chives, green onions, thyme, and rosemary). I used to have a small herb garden, but weed-control was too big of a problem. I spend every other weekend at my cabin in the mountains, so it's like having 2 yards/gardens to tend to. I am down to one Roma tomato plant now. I used to have several varieties of tomatoes and canteloupes, but they took up too much space better used for chile (you think I like chile... maybe?). My boss refers to the Habaneros (I grew the Caribbean variety last year) as "Red Death". 

I make a lot of green chile sauce and stew with what I grow. It's really easy. In Albuquerque there are gunny sacks full of Hatch Green (Anaheim or New Mexico) chiles for sale on just about every street corner at harvest time. The vendors will flame roast them in a cylindrical "cage" while you wait. Alternatively, you can roast them yourself on the grill or in the oven. The idea is to char the skin so it can be peeled off easily. Once they have been "cleaned", they are ready for freezing. A few of these sacks can last the rest of the year until harvest time comes again. 

Sauce is pretty straight-forward. Take a bunch of Anaheims, some Jalapenos (for heat), and optionally a couple of Habaneros (for lots of heat), chop them up, and put them in a pot full of water. Add salt, pepper, garlic and boil. Do NOT forget the garlic - it's the only thing that keeps the chile from kicking in the afterburners on the way out. I let the pot simmer covered for an hour or so - adding water if necessary.

Here's where the sauce and green chile stew recipes diverge. 

For the stew, throw some braised pork meat, potatoes, and onion into the mix and cook until everything is tender. You can thicken it if you want, but I like to eat bowls of it like soup. Keep a few tortillas around to cool the flame. As long as you keep eating, you're fine.  Sour cream, milk, dairy products - or something sweet like grapes help to put the fire out.

For the sauce, just add a roux of flour/water to thicken. Cover fried eggs for Huevos Rancheros, use it in enchiladas, burritos, even on hot dogs.

You can stuff the chile with jack and cheddar cheese, dip it in egg (or batter) and deep fry it for Chile Rellenos. Folks out here do this with Poblanos, but they don't have the same kick (too mild). Cover these with green chile sauce and you're in heaven!

:dribble:

This is how I learned to make these recipes - they may or may not be be "authentic", but I love them. PM me if you want more info. Enjoy!

-- Mike


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Webmeister said:


> My boss refers to the Habaneros (I grew the Caribbean variety last year) as "Red Death".


Mike I used to grow a few of the Caribbean Reds along with Red Savina's, orange habs and yellow Scotch Bonnets. I made hot sauce and hickory smoked powder from them.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Webmeister said:


> Nice looking garden there Mario! I loves me some basil (for pesto) and cilantro in small doses (along with garlic, chives, green onions, thyme, and rosemary). I used to have a small herb garden, but weed-control was too big of a problem. I spend every other weekend at my cabin in the mountains, so it's like having 2 yards/gardens to tend to. I am down to one Roma tomato plant now. I used to have several varieties of tomatoes and canteloupes, but they took up too much space better used for chile (you think I like chile... maybe?). My boss refers to the Habaneros (I grew the Caribbean variety last year) as "Red Death".
> 
> I make a lot of green chile sauce and stew with what I grow. It's really easy. In Albuquerque there are gunny sacks full of Hatch Green (Anaheim or New Mexico) chiles for sale on just about every street corner at harvest time. The vendors will flame roast them in a cylindrical "cage" while you wait. Alternatively, you can roast them yourself on the grill or in the oven. The idea is to char the skin so it can be peeled off easily. Once they have been "cleaned", they are ready for freezing. A few of these sacks can last the rest of the year until harvest time comes again.
> 
> ...


DAMN MIKE!!! LOL I am very hungry right now!! HAHAHAHA That is very cool man....I love that stuff. That is a hell of a recipe there. I'll PM to learn more about growing them. Thanks!


----------

